# Plexiglas coolant shield



## HMF (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't made this yet, but you can fabricate a plexiglass shield to contain coolant by heating it with a hot air heat gun (HF sells one reasonable or a hair dryer will work) and bending it to form over a board while wiping it with a wet rag to cool it.

You can use Lexan, but it is much more expensive.

Anyone made anything like this yet?


Nelson


----------



## MarkBall2 (Jul 28, 2011)

Not exactly like a mill shield, but a chuck guard on the lathe.


----------



## HMF (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice job Mark!

Does that protect you from flying swarf, from putting your hand near teh chuck or both?


Nelson


----------



## Tenn (Jul 30, 2011)

I made one for my lathe and mill and it works good. Mine is strictly a coolant shield and not a safety shield. plexi-glass shatters, lexan will take a lot more abuse before it does.


----------



## Highpower (Jul 30, 2011)

I haven't been a user of these shields really. I did make one to cover the VFD on my lathe though, to prevent stray chips from falling inside the unit. _That_ would not be a good thing!
However.... having just started using a flycutter on the mill and getting showered with swarf, that will soon be changing.


----------

